# What to look for when buying/fixing an rv/trailer/bus for a home base?



## Glass Roads (Nov 1, 2022)

So I'm trying to setup a homebase via getting a trailer/bus/rv, puting a glassblowing studio and living space in said wheel home thing, and finding a friendly farmer somewhere who will let me who will let me keep it there for a small amount every month (probably $200 to $400 plus electricity im guessing). Hoping this will allow me some security in consistent travel.

I read through all the rubber tramping threads (I think this would be the best spot for this kind of info?), but I still have a few questions and thought it maybe helpful to have a central thread for this. Basically, I need something I can lock up on wheels that will last a few years or more, but will not be moved consistently.

Questions (any thoughts and feedback is appreciated)

What are some red flags and potential problems I should keep an eye out for when buying a used trailer/bus/RV?
Between a trailer/bus/RV, what is optimal for longevity and security in a home base?
How much work is to much work for something that's free or a good deal?
I realize camper trailers and RVs are not well built and meant to last forever. Whats the sweet spot for age vs price as far as the structural integrity and work you have to put in to keep it solid goes?
* How long can an RV/camper trailer/bus last? Best case scenario

Thanks for any input yall


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 2, 2022)

for the situation you envisage I would say get a trailer rather than a motor vehicle... that way you will avoid any need for insurance and other documentation to make a vehicle road legal - presumably you would need this paperwork to move an RV / bus from the place of purchase to the land where you would live in it... with a trailer you would just need to pay for a tow one time....

also a trailer will suffer standing better than a motor vehicle - I know all too well that an unused RV is not 'frozen in time', they deteriorate while sat doing nothing... my big motorhome has not been used for 4 or 5 years and is rusting badly, the brakes have started to seize, the alternator was also seized - and generally it is looking sorry for itself !

the list of questions you ask are hard to answer - so much depends on money / time / your own level of skill with tools... are you ultimately looking to use a motor home for serious travelling after the settled period you mention ? personally for those on a limited budget I would recommend buying a relatively new empty RELIABLE delivery vehicle and fitting it out with your own basic facilities (bed / kitchen etc) rather than buying some huge, ancient 'project' RV that ends up never getting back on the road because its too much work / money to get it sorted for long distance travel !

notice I capitalise the word RELIABLE - it is very stressful driving an ancient shit heap that constantly breaks down....

TL;Dr buy a trailer for now, save up for a modern van to convert, forget restoring an RV - they rarely get back on the road without serious $$$ thrown at them


----------



## Glass Roads (Nov 2, 2022)

roguetrader said:


> for the situation you envisage I would say get a trailer rather than a motor vehicle... that way you will avoid any need for insurance and other documentation to make a vehicle road legal - presumably you would need this paperwork to move an RV / bus from the place of purchase to the land where you would live in it... with a trailer you would just need to pay for a tow one time....
> 
> also a trailer will suffer standing better than a motor vehicle - I know all too well that an unused RV is not 'frozen in time', they deteriorate while sat doing nothing... my big motorhome has not been used for 4 or 5 years and is rusting badly, the brakes have started to seize, the alternator was also seized - and generally it is looking sorry for itself !
> 
> ...



Very informative, thank you. 
The soul purpose of said abode would be for the homebase. The only reason I would like wheels on it is if either whatever situation I'm keeping it at does not work out and I have to move it elsewhere, or if it becomes to broken down and I have to get a new one or just eventually want something bigger. So I would hopefully be moving said abode very rarely. 
Im also hesitant on something motorized like a bus or rv. Would be nice to have something that is ready to tow all the time, but maintaining the vehicle would put an extra burden and concern on traveling, and the cost of getting a solid trailer is prohibitive enough without throwing a nice working and reliable vehicle attached to it into the mix .


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm in England so not sure of the pricing of trailers / RVs etc in your area... fortunately over here small and medium caravans (trailers) can be picked up pretty cheap - in fact people often abandon old ones at the side of the road because they are a pain to junk / dismantle... I've had several for free like this, but obviously you don't know when they will turn up...

theres another factor that affects your situation - time pressure... do you need to find something to live in quickly ? or can you hold out until you find a good deal ??


----------



## Glass Roads (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah not in a high pressure situation. Really ok with paying a decent amount for somthng since Ill be living and working in it for a while. I think I will hold out until I find a good deal. Man the market for a trailer is all over the place. There's people on FB marketplace and Craigslist want $3,000 for a relic from the 80s or 70s that I have a hard time believing is in decent shape and there's people with trailers from the 2000's for only like $1,000. I'm hoping there's a lot of people not wanting to winterize their setup and need funds for the holidays. Hoping maybe now is the best time of year to grab one.


----------



## heathbar (Nov 5, 2022)

Glass Roads said:


> So I'm trying to setup a homebase via getting a trailer/bus/rv, puting a glassblowing studio and living space in said wheel home thing, and finding a friendly farmer somewhere who will let me who will let me keep it there for a small amount every month (probably $200 to $400 plus electricity im guessing). Hoping this will allow me some security in consistent travel.
> 
> I read through all the rubber tramping threads (I think this would be the best spot for this kind of info?), but I still have a few questions and thought it maybe helpful to have a central thread for this. Basically, I need something I can lock up on wheels that will last a few years or more, but will not be moved consistently.
> 
> ...



the older rvs are usually a better value and build more solid. newer rvs are over priced and build like doll houses. instead of spending on urilities every month put that cash into solar panels and a battery bank amd skip the monthly utility payments. add a wood stove and ur off the grid. fuck paying for utilities. 

best value is 70s and 80s 22ft and under bumper pulls. biggest thing you have to look for is dry rot on floor and roof. you should be able to spend under 2gs on an older bumper pull and get something sweet. its off season so there is a lot out there right now. prices will peak at memorial day if your trying to flip it. on older trailers the biggest thing is the axles and the bearings. if its only gatta make it one two trips and then sit on land i wouldnt worry but if ur making it a full time travler thats the biggest thing to replace.


----------



## heathbar (Nov 5, 2022)

Glass Roads said:


> Yeah not in a high pressure situation. Really ok with paying a decent amount for somthng since Ill be living and working in it for a while. I think I will hold out until I find a good deal. Man the market for a trailer is all over the place. There's people on FB marketplace and Craigslist want $3,000 for a relic from the 80s or 70s that I have a hard time believing is in decent shape and there's people with trailers from the 2000's for only like $1,000. I'm hoping there's a lot of people not wanting to winterize their setup and need funds for the holidays. Hoping maybe now is the best time of year to grab one.



facebook is the ghetto of the internet. the likelyhood of finding a deal thats not a ripoff in some way is unlikely. depending on where your at in the country high rocky areas like montana idaho wyoming colorado nm can have good deals on craigslist. you have to be willing to look on every Rv and trailer for sale listing and dedicate some time to looking and be willing to drive a bit out of the way. most rv gems from 70s 80s are owned by older people who have taken care of them and thats what u want. something thats been grannyed


----------



## Glass Roads (Nov 5, 2022)

heathbar said:


> the older rvs are usually a better value and build more solid. newer rvs are over priced and build like doll houses. instead of spending on urilities every month put that cash into solar panels and a battery bank amd skip the monthly utility payments. add a wood stove and ur off the grid. fuck paying for utilities.
> 
> best value is 70s and 80s 22ft and under bumper pulls. biggest thing you have to look for is dry rot on floor and roof. you should be able to spend under 2gs on an older bumper pull and get something sweet. its off season so there is a lot out there right now. prices will peak at memorial day if your trying to flip it. on older trailers the biggest thing is the axles and the bearings. if its only gatta make it one two trips and then sit on land i wouldnt worry but if ur making it a full time travler thats the biggest thing to replace.


Good info, thanks. 
I wish I could get off grid, but Im trying to put a glassblowing studio in there. From my math a solar system that could handle a kiln, ventilation, and an oxygen system would require a pretty sizable solar system and battery bank. I think im gonna have to find somewhere with some kind of electric hook up.


----------



## beersalt (Nov 8, 2022)

Hey there!! I just recently pulled the trigger on a 1962 vintage tow behind trailer! 16ft. I like the idea of having the option to drop house, and move more freely with my tow vehicle/daily driver when I please! Constant house on wheels just seems too risky to have all of your shit with you all of the time. My friend went in on it with me, and we like the idea of being able to turn it into a mobile tattoo studio randomly when the opportunity seems lucrative. 

Biggest thing to look for is damage to the metal frame that hauls/keeps the entire structure together. I.e. broken welds, or excessive bends that may compromise the wooden decking platform that holds the rest of the structure. This bring me to - water damage!! Not just for the interior, but the wooden frame that is the skeleton. This includes the decking that the sub floor is built on, (very important!!) And all four walls/ceiling. If you find excessive rot on any of this, good chance is you'll have to take it mostly apart to replace the damage! Which is a hefty, time consuming project that requires a lot of specialized tools, time, and knowledge. 

Ask the seller LOTS OF QUESTIONS. How has it been stored over the years? What has been replaced? Are there any concerns they have, or what would they change if they had the opportunity? How many miles has it travelled? Etc. If you see what looks like any sort of water damage, poke at it. See if it is soft. Look at all seams, Interior, and exterior. Make sure it has a Title!! I've heard the process of getting a new one fucking sucks. And changes based on where you are in the U.S. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## bellavesus (Nov 12, 2022)

Check for leaks around all roof openings, like vents. Then check around bottoms of windows for delaminating wood or dark stains. Best find would be a camper that has been stored under cover, like a carport. Which would be my next recommendation if you purchase one- build or buy a carport to park it under. It will extend the life of the camper, and if you do have to work on it, youll have a nice dry space to do so. Metal campers are best, but most expensive- like airstream. Fiberglass are next in line of desirability as they generally have less seams to leak. Bottom of the list are the wavy or corrugated plastic sided camper as they have a ton of seams that need cleaning and resealing every few years.


----------

